# Vapers Anonymous: Hello My Name Is ...................



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

Hello my name is Wayne, I was a stinky user and now I am a Vapoholic.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

@Wayne you definitely don't have enough mods there. I think you need at least 2 and a third times that many mods 

Nice collection dude.

What is that bottle of juice with the shiny label, just in front of the VTR?


----------



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

Thanks @devdev, it is Hangsen Premium HS Storm.

Oh and as for more kit, I already have my wish list lined up, (gadget obsession), I see Vape King has the Patriot in stock, and the Hammer mod just for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

Wayne said:


> Thanks @devdev, it is Hangsen Premium HS Storm.
> 
> Oh and as for more kit, I already have my wish list lined up, (gadget obsession), I see Vape King has the Patriot in stock, and the Hammer mod just for fun.


Great collection....don't see a Reo there, maybe hiding at the back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

I've never done a Mod shot like this @Wayne maybe I must get around to it. From next weekend I will be doing my "Mods gone wild" photo shoot down at the coast, as inspired by @Rowan Francis 



Matthee said:


> Great collection....don't see a Reo there, maybe hiding at the back.



You know I really hope redeyedancer is aware that you are the unofficial Africa region Reo representative! All your efforts should result in a free Grand in my view - which means you will be able to sell me one of your 'used' ones for a reduced price

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

devdev said:


> You know I really hope redeyedancer is aware that you are the unofficial Africa region Reo representative! All your efforts should result in a free Grand in my view - which means you will be able to sell me one of your 'used' ones for a reduced price


Please, pretty please, suggest this to him........!!!!.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (19/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Please, pretty please, suggest this to him........!!!!.


And send him a few links where @Matthee is guiding the Reonauts to be .... I definitely think @Matthee deserves something from all his help and efforts for Reosmods.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

I think I saw a post back in December where @Matthee said there were only 5 Reos registered in SA.

I am sure Rob has seen that figure has quadrupled since then. I will see if I can put in a good word for you Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/4/14)

My Vape stand is slowly building up... When I have the full collection I will display for all to see. Can you put panoramic pictures here for @Rob Fisher collections

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> My Vape stand is slowly building up... When I have the full collection I will display for all to see. Can you put panoramic pictures here for @Rob Fisher collections


Best get your collection growing before your two little bundles of joy arrive Zeki. May not be much left over for new mods when you are buying babies bottles and not eliquid bottles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/4/14)

Don't worry @devdev I'm trying...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

devdev said:


> You know I really hope redeyedancer is aware that you are the unofficial Africa region Reo representative! All your efforts should result in a free Grand in my view - which means you will be able to sell me one of your 'used' ones for a reduced price



NO question... you have single handedly sold more than a few REO's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> My Vape stand is slowly building up... When I have the full collection I will display for all to see. Can you put panoramic pictures here for @Rob Fisher collections



I think @Wayne beats me hands down... plus I have given away a few of my mods and starter setups... But I have a REO and he doesn't!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

Thanks guys, as for the REO, well @Matthee you have to educate me and guide me to the right place to put down some smack.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/4/14)

Good evening, my name is Zeki and I'm a Vaperholic ... I just can't seem to quit. I started vaping almost 6 months ago and can't get control of my addiction. I even take my Mod to bed!!!. Just now I was in the bathroom and it was screaming at me to take a toke. I ran out with my trousers akimbo and almost tripped up as I was so desperate, I could have hurt myself and others. I think I've crossed the invisible line of normality... I hope you can relate. I'm thinking of starting a 12 Step meeting for Vapours but that means I will have to give up. Nah, don't want to do it as I may relapse on stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/14)

Wow @Wayne - that is an amazing collection of devices!
Vape on!

Which are your favourites if I may ask?

PS: I think you need to change your title below your Avatar pic - you clearly are not a noob vaper anymore !!


----------



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Good evening, my name is Zeki and I'm a Vaperholic ... I just can't seem to quit. I started vaping almost 6 months ago and can't get control of my addiction. I even take my Mod to bed!!!. Just now I was in the bathroom and it was screaming at me to take a toke. I ran out with my trousers akimbo and almost tripped up as I was so desperate, I could have hurt myself and others. I think I've crossed the invisible line of normality... I hope you can relate. I'm thinking of starting a 12 Step meeting for Vapours but that means I will have to give up. Nah, don't want to do it as I may relapse on stinkies.



Now all say "Hello @Zeki Hilmi"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

Wayne said:


> Thanks guys, as for the REO, well @Matthee you have to educate me and guide me to the right place to put down some smack.


Pay a visit to our Reoville, and maybe start with this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/.


----------



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Wayne - that is an amazing collection of devices!
> Vape on!
> 
> Which are your favourites if I may ask?
> ...



@Silver 

I do not know that I have yet narrowed it down to a single device yet, as I try to keep a rotation going, Each tank work differently on each mod, but If I had to narrow it down to one at this moment, it would be the Chi You clone with the Igo-W3 (1 ohm), vapeing Joytech's USA Mix.

Next I would go with my MVP and a Aero Tank.

the Vamo V5 and the SVD close next with either Nautilus or Aero Tank, the 134 with iClear 30B next.

My spinners with PT1 or 2 are a great combo

But I am still very much experimenting and testing to find my best combo's, keeping in mind that the juice is a important factor in the combo too.

Thanks for the compliment though, and thank you that I can move to the next level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/4/14)

Thanks for the response Wayne
I suppose with so many combinations of topper to battery unit as well as juice options, it makes for an extremely tough choice to pick the favourite combos. 

Vape on

At least you have enough spares if one of your devices breaks


----------

